# Best Magazine?



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have been thinking about getting a magazine...we are hobby beekeepers. Have finished our first harvest and doing well. What do you think is the best magazine?


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

American Bee Journal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Both Bee cluture and American Bee Journal.
If you belong to a club you can get a discount script. 

Started this spring (2013) Bee Cluture is supposed to be sold at stands like in Wal Mart. I'vre never looked to see though since we have a paid script for several years.

 Al


----------

